
Running and scaling software company - pmalkow
Hello guys,
I want to share an idea of a blog series - running and scaling a software company straight up. Numbers, bad decisions, detailed case studies.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;solidstudio.io&#x2F;blog&#x2F;software-company-beginning.html<p>Can you please let me know what do you think? It is a pilot&#x2F;intro, and I want to feel the audience. Thanks!
======
harau1986
Great idea! I'm curious how you found first client.

